# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Qëllime

## nitROSHI

Asnjehere nuk kam arritur te shpegoj parashikueshmerine e disa situatave te cilat te habisin me perpikmerine ne te cilen zhvillohen. Im ate thote  se gjithcka ndodh ne kete bote ndodh per nje arsye te mire, e une mendoj se ai ka te drejte. Nuk eshte aspak e veshtire te gjesh dicka te mire ne te perditshmen, mjafton te impenjohesh pak. Qekur kam filluar te shoh anen pozitive te gjerave, mendoj se edhe vete jam bere njeri me i miri. I mire deri ne kocke sic thote Luiza, nje grua plake qe jeton ne te njejten shkalle me mua, kuptohet per nje arsye te mire te cilen une nuk jam perpjekur ta gjej deri me sot.
Sa interesante do te ishte sikur njerzit ti bashkangjitnin gjithckaje qe ndodhte nje arsye ne varesi te asaj qe ata ishin a benin. Sikur kjo te ishte e vertete atehere per nje klloun gjithcka qe ndodhe, ndodhe per te qene qesharake. Une meqense nuk jam klloun nuk e kam aftesine per te pare qesharaken le te themi tek nje kastravec qe rritet, apo tek dy turtuj qe puthen, por jam i sigurte se nese do te pyesnit nje klloun ai do tju kishte thene qindra gjera qesharake, e tju kishte bere te shkriheshit gazit. 
Luiza gjithmone e me shume flet me fraza filmash, aq sa une tashme e di sec do thote pa e hapur gojen fare. Kur psh dy fqinjet tane zihen e  bertasin me te madhe, Luiza do te vendosi duart ne mes, do te ngrere koken lart, e me qendrimin e nje kauboji do te thote me nje ze te cilin e ben te cjerr me qellim qe ti ngjaj sa me shume personazhit qe ka nder mend "Ej gringo, ky eshte topi me i madh i mu,tit qe me kane pare syte" e pastaj perseri me ate te ecuren prej te forti do te me afrohet e do te me godas ne supe per te me thene me te njejtin ze te cjerre "le te shkojme e te lagim gurrmazin me nga nje birre".  Ok Klint i them une per humor, ndersa ajo hyn ne shtepine e saj me ate te ecuren qesharake qe e ben te duket sikur i ka shpetuar ne poture.
Qellon te pyes veten se kush eshte arsyeja qe Luiza flet me sentenca filmash, por nuk kam mundur ta gjej pergjigjen. Im ate ka gjithmone nje pergjigjeper situata te tilla. Njehere kur une ia ktheva se nganjehere gjerat ndodhnin pa asnje arsye ai rrudhi vetullat dhe mu pergjigj "Fakti qe ti nuk e shikon Marsin nuk do te thote qe ai nuk ekziston" . Nuk fola, edhe pse zakonisht do te kisha gjetur ndonje klishe per te thene edhe une dicka. Ky njeri per nje qellim qe eshte krejt i panjohur per mua beson se gjithcka ndodh per nje qellim te caktuar, e une per nje tjeter qellim nuk e merrja mundimin ta bindja ne te kunderten.
Sa e ndihmon njeriun fakti i njohjes se arsyes se ndodhjes se gjerave??? Nuk mund ti pergjigjesha kesaj pyetjeje, por mund te thosha se do te ndihesha shume me mire po te dija arsyen qe e shtyu Megin te me linte.
Une nuk shikoja asnje qellim te mire kundrejt meje ne ikjen e saj, por ne fund te fundit ne det ka peshq edhe pse ne nuk i shohim ata.
Pastaj ajo mund te kishte pasur nje fund tragjik po te kishte ndenjur me mua, ose edhe mund te mos kishte qene e lumtur, kush mund ta dinte. Bile edhe po ti kisha kerkuar qe ajo te vinte me mua ne Kube, ajo perseri nuk do te kishte pranuar. Cfare do te kishte thene Luiza per nje situate te tille???
Mbase ajo do te kishte beshtyre ne te majte e do te kishte share "Bushtra qe e shker,dhefshin 100 djaje te terbuar iku e me la" pastaj do te kishte peshtyre perseri, dhe duke njomur me peshtyme baluket do te ike duke vershellyer.


Vazh

----------


## nitROSHI

Nuk besoj se eshte e pa-qellimshme, apo thjesht koicidence fakti  qe te gjithe grate me emrin Meriman qe une njoh kane nga nje nishan ne faqe.  Nuk ka se is te jete koecidence!!
Kur ja thashe sime meje kete fakt, ajo me pa e habitur, dhe pastaj qeshi ne nje menyre te frikshme.
"O zot ky njeri nuk eshte fare ne terezi" tha ajo dhe iku duke tundur koken. Kishte raste qe edhe vete mendoj se mund te beja dicka me te mire se te shikoja nishanet e grave, apo ta kaloja diten ne berberanen e Ligorit, e vetme berberane e qytezes sone. Atje mblidheshin te gjithe burrat te rinjte dhe nuk benin gje tjeter vec flisnin per historite qe edhe pse i kisha degjuar qindra here, perseri mund te gjeje dicka te re ne to. 
Ligori gjithmone kishte deshire te tregonte historine e xhaxhait te tij i cili kishte qethuar e rruar nje here mbretin e Spanjes. Ai do ta sillte muhabetin rrotull e rrotull e do tia nxirrte koken pikerisht tek mbreti i Spanjes. Sigurisht edhe kjo duhet te kete ndodhur per ndonje qellim te mire!
Qe prej asaj kohe Ligori e kishte quajtur berberhanen me emrin "Huan Carlos" per nder te mbretit spanjoll. Jabanxhinjte mendonin se ajo ne fakt mund te ishte ndonje restorant tradicional spanjoll, a ndonje PUB, por nuk mund tu shkonte aspak ndermend qe ajo te ishte nje berberhane.
Pastaj per nje qytet aq te vogel sa ky i yni nuk do te kishte pasur kuptim te kishte me shume se nje pub. Pubi i  Kipit ishte mese i mjaftueshem, e per me teper nese hyje aty nuk mund te ndiheshe rehat ne asnje pub tjeter kudo ne bote.
Kipi, pronari i pubit bente edhe baristin.
Ai nuk ishte si te gjithe baristat e tjere, ai ishte nje psikolog ne kuptimin e tij. Kur e pyesja se si mund tia kalonte kaq mire me te gjithe klientet pavarsisht se kush mund te ishin ata, ai mu purgjigj.
"Eshte fare e thjesht, per te kuptuar klientet bir. Pija qe zgjedhin, cigaret, cakmaku, veshja, menyra se si hyjne ne lokal, muzika qe u pelqen, vendi qe ulen, gjithcka do te thote per shume per nje barmen te mire"!
Vazh

----------


## Pentesilea

Bravo!

----------


## nitROSHI

Kipi mund ti kuptonte te gjithe, mund te lexonte mes syve te tyre, mund te deshifronte cdo levizje te klienteve, mund te komentonte cdo rrekellime te vrrullshme gotash, mund te nuhaste trishtimin e tyre nga tymi i paketes qe pinin, njesoj sikur po lexonte nje liber. E kisha zili per kete Kipin, dhe e urreja njekohesisht aftesine e tij per te vrare intimitetin e te tjereve, por atij aq i bente. Mjaftonte qe te ti pije vetem nje pije ne Pub-in e tij dhe ai mund te te thoshte se si ndiheshe, apo se cfare halli kishe. Atij thjesht nuk mund ti shpetonte puthuajse azgje, them pothuajse , sepse ai nuk mund te kuptonte kllounet. Ata ishin te vetmit njerez te cilet ai nuk mund ti lexonte. "Te jesh klloun eshte cmenduri, e te jesh klloun i cmendur eshte fat "thoshte Kipi kthente me fund nje gote raki dellinje, dhe heshtete. Une nuk e dija se pse thoshte gjithmone keshtu, por sigurisht ai e bente kete per nje qellim te mire. Qekur e shoqja e kishte lene per te shkuar pas nje kllouni ai kurre nuk kishte pranuar te linte kllounet te paguanin. U jepte per te pire aq sa donin, dhe kur ata beheshin gati per te paguar, ai thjesht mbushte nje gote me raki dellinje e kthente me fund dhe thoshte me nje qetesi te admirueshme "jane te paguara".
E shoqja kishte qene grua e forte, dhe kohe me pare kur Kipi kishte zene shtratin nga nje semundje e rende ajo e kishte mbajtur Pub-in hapur dhe kishte punuar si mashkull. Ishin te shumte ata qe thoshin se Kipi do te vdiste, por ajo nuk e dha veten, i sherbeu atij me perkushtim, dhe punoi si skllave per ta mbajtur biznesin hapur. Kur Kipi u be mire dhe iu kthye punes, pikerisht atehere kur ata i kishin treguar botes se sa njerez te forte ata ishin , ndodhi ajo qe ndodhi. Kllouni erdhi ne Pub nje te diele ne mbremje. Ishte i ri, me sy te medhenj, e me floke te dendur. Leshoi torben perpara banakut, porositi nje dopio rum, dhe teksa filloi ta pinte me gllenjka te vogla sikur te ishte zonjushi i kerkoi kipit nje cigare.

----------


## nitROSHI

Gabimet ortografike, pjelle e padurimit dhe perteses per te lexuar ate qe kisha shkruar

----------


## nitROSHI

Djali ishte i fuqishem si dem, i bukur si femer, pinte rum si zonjushe, dhe nuk mbante cigare, e per me teper ishte nje klloun. Fakti qe nuk mbante cigare edhe pse e pinte ate, te bente te mendoje se ishte njeri i paqendrueshem, pa karakter, mendoi per nje sekonde Kipi, por duke e ditur qe ai ishte klloun nuk donte te merrte persiper rrezikun e analizave. Keshtu qe u mjaftua me kaq, ndersa ai i heshtur i hodhi me teper se nje veshtrim te paqellimshem salles.Pastaj Kipi beri ate qe bente me cdo klient te ri qe vinte ne tavernen e tij. I ofroi te sapoardhurit nje gote raki dellinje, por per cudi Klouni e refuzoi.
Une nuk pi alkol tha kllouni, dhe ktheu perseri qetesisht goten e rumit.
Kjo nuk e habiti Kipin.
Ne fund te fundit  ai ishte nje klloun, e prej tij mund te prisje gjithcka.
Pastaj askush nuk kujton azgje, bile as Kipi nuk do te kujtoi se si rrodhi ajo nate. Mengjesii dites tjeter nuk ishte dhe aq i zakonshem. Luiza ishte e para qe e mori vesh se ate e kishte braktisur e shoqja, dhe nuk nguroi te thoshte shprehjen e rradhes qe nje dreq e di se nga c'filem e kishte marre.
Im ate nuk beri asnje koment mbi kete ngjarje, e as une nuk pata guximin ta ngacmoja ne lidhje me ate teorine e tij mbi qellimet.
Gjithsesi une mendova se Kipi nuk kishte vdekur per te pare te shoqen ta braktiste. Te gjithe kishin menduar se ai do te vdiste, por askujt nuk i kishte shkuar nder mend se e shoqja do te kishte ikur pas nje kllouni per te lene gjithcka kishte ngritur ne jeten e saj.
Pastaj gjithmone ka nje liste te gjate arsyesh qe na shtyjne te bejme gjera qe ne me te shumten e rasteve na duken te pa-qellimshme, por qe e verteta eshte krejt e ndryshme.
Kipi e hapi barin edhe ate dite kur e shoqja e la.
I dukej sikur do te kishte humbur gjithcka nese nuk do te kishte hapur barin. Aty erdhen te gjithe klientet e perhershem, bile aty pas mesnate gjerat u kthyen ne normalitet te plote sa pati nga ata qe e kishin harruar ate qe kishte ndodhur. Edhe ligori beri cberi gjeti nje moment te pershtatshem per ta permendur ate historine e Mbretit te Spanjes.


vazh

----------


## nitROSHI

Ajo qe me ka cuditur gjithmone eshte menyra se si kthehen tek une te humburat.
Pikerisht atehere kur une mendoj se jam cliruar nga pesha e ndonje kujtimi qe cmendurisht me ka renduar pikerisht atehere do te ndodhe dicka jo e zakonshme  per te ma rikujtuar ate. 

Mozi bente be e rrufe se ja kishte shitur shpirtin djallit per nje monedhe te vjeter qe i ati padrejtesisht ja kishte sekuestruar per tia shtuar koleksionit te tij. Kjo nuk me habiti fare.
Ishin te paket ata njerez te cilet vazhdonin  ende te kishin aftesine per te me habitur.
Mozi nuk e kishte patur asnjehere kete aftesi, bile as i jati me ate koleksion pa-fund monedhash nuk ja kishte dale te me habiste.
Qellimisht qesha me deklaraten e Mozit, ndersa ai ne hall me kerkonte nje rrugdalje per ta ndihmuar te rimerrte shpirtin e tij. 
Nese dikush do te me kishte pyetur se kush ishte ndryshimi midis tij dhe nje foke deti, do ta kisha pasur te veshtire ti jepja nje pergjigje. Ai rrinte cdo dite ne barin e Kipit, pinte birre te ftohte, pir'dhte pa teklif ne sy te te pranishmeve, dhe kur ishte ne humor behej i bezdisshem me ato shakate e tij te pa-kripa.
Doja ta ndihmoja Mozin, por duket se forca e kontrates se lidhur mes tij dhe diallit shkonte pertej cdo fuqie njereore, e per pasoj mua nuk me ngelej vec ta shikoja me keqardhje, e ta ngusheloja me nje got birre. Ai e pranoi birren, e piu me nje fryme, gromesiu, dhe me nguli syte e zinj, te vegjel, ssikur donte te me thoshte te lutem me ndihmo.
Njehere me duket se e kisha takuar edhe une djallin.
Nuk kishte azgje te jashtezakonshme ne pamjen e tij qe te bente te mendoje se ai ishte djalli, e megjithate pas asaj eksperience e cila nuk zgjati me shume se nje gjysem ore une besoj se e kam takuar diallin.
Ndihesha tmerresisht i kthjellet, i afte per te pare gjerat deri ne thelb te ekzistences se tyre.

----------


## nitROSHI

Qetesia me te cilen ai bente fjogo tabute dhe ia servirte ato ne menyren me te besueshme e me te pranueshme edhe moralistit me te cmendur, menyra se si i kerkonte gjerat, me nje lloj kembengulje imponuese qe shoqerohej nga nje buzeqeshje qe i mbulonte tere fytyren por qe nuk mund ti prekte as edhe nje grime shprehjen e syve, shkelqimi i atyre syve te cilet nuk mund ti kuptoje asnjehere se mbi c'objekt a fytyre ishin fokusuar, 
energjia me te cilen fliste, dhe heshtete, te qeshurat e pashkaka qe kalonin ne bucima konvulsime, arsyetimet e rrema te cilat ai i mbushte me fjale dhe shprehje te korrura kushedi se nga c'fushe  imagjinate, e mbi te gjitha erresira qe rreflektonte qellimi i tij i huaj ,i panjohur, frike-ndielles, qe mistershem te shtynte ta injoroje e perqafoje me te njejten forca, me bene te besoja se ai, dhe vetem ai ishte djalli!
Kuptohet qe Kipi do te kishte thene shume me shume se une per te, por une nuk kisha marre guximin ta pyesja. I vura qellim vetes ta harroja, dhe ashtu bera. Nuk e kisha cuar fare ne mend ate takim per nje kohe goxha te gjate, dhe mund te them se kisha arritur ta harroja, e nganjehere edhe ta konsideroja si dicka qe nuk kishte ndodhur kurre vecse brenda kokes sime, ne nje nga ato skutat e mistershme te trurit ku e pandergjegjshmja sajon krijesa te frikshme per te kenaqur tekat e saj, e per te goditur muret e trurit prej nga shkeputen suva enderrash te frikshme si kjo e imja.
Por ja qe nje dite te bukur, pikerisht kur une besoja se e kisha vrare perfundimisht kete makth,  Mozi vjen e me thote se ia 
kishte shitur shpirtin djallit, duke i dhene nje goditje elektrike kujteses sime, e duke me sjelle kaq qarte perpara syve fytyren e njeriut per te cilin une mendoja se ishte djalli.

----------


## denku

vazhdon?

----------


## nitROSHI

sigyrisht

----------


## dimegeni

Perpikmeri e sekondes......perpikmeria e situatave....perpikmeria e  pirjes raki dellinje me nje pub fantazi.......
Uaaaa mami me pushoi zemra.....po un vazhdoj te jetoj akoma

----------


## nitROSHI

Ti ke vdekur pinok, ti ke vdekur.
Hajt shtrihu tani.

----------


## dimegeni

Nuk kam vdek o Nit jo,po ti mos u merzit se un e kom fajin shkoj lexoj nje liber shume te keq te Richard Russo dhe kudo qe lexoj letersi tani ne forum me duket futja kot.Keshtu me duket dhe tani,ty Tirona dhe Lana po te ndikojn per keq keshtu eja ikim anej nga romanca dhe gjujm ndonjonen ose mbase vi un n'Tiron kete ver marrim kallamat dhe gjujm per pishq se ky zanot nuk o per ne.
Tung dhe pa epitete se nuk ka lezet.

----------


## nitROSHI

Nuk duket ide e keqe!
Me lere te mendohem.

----------


## nitROSHI

1 vit mbas asaj qe i kishte ndodhur Kipi vendosi te bashkejetonte me Megin, nje nga vajzat qe punonte prej kohesh ne barin e tij. Te gjithe menduan ne fillim se kjo kishte qene gje me mend, por nuk kaluan as tre muaj dhe Megi ngarkoi valixhet e iku. Shume shpejt vendin e saj e zuri Eliza, nje nga klientet me te rregullta te barit, bashkeshorti i te ciles kishte vdekur 5 vjet me pare ne nje aksident autumobilistik. Per hir te se vertetes Eliza i rezistoi Kipit tre jave me shume se Megi, e pas kesaj edhe ajo ngarkoi mushkat e i la shendene. Ligori thoshte se Kipit nuk i duhej nje grua per shtrat, por nje femer per ta lare e per ta shpelare, nje kerrcu ku mund te mbeshtetej tani qe plaqeria po ia dobesonte gjunjet, e qe e ardhmja po behej gjithmone e me e pasigurte.
Shpesh mendoja se ne ( Njerzit) Nuk jemi asnjehere ne gjendje ti falim dikujt ate qe e kemi dashur vete, qofte edhe pse e dime se nuk kemi per ta patur kurre. E di qe kjo eshte pak absurde se ne te vertete si mund te falesh dicka nese nuk e ke ate me pare. Mire pra le te themi se njeriu nuk pajtohet kurre me faktin qe mund te kete humbur pergjithmone dicka qe e ka dashur fort. Keshtu ndodhte edhe me Kipin. Ai thjesht ishte mesuar te kishte te shoqen gjithmone ne krahe, e tani qe ajo kishte shkuar  ai thjeshte nuk mund te besonte se do ti duhej ta ngryste jeten vetem ne kete pub, te cilin nese do te kishte mundur do ti kishte vene zjarrin. Qellonte shpesh qe ta kapte ndonje melankoli e te behej i trishtueshem si peshk. Qellimisht ne te tilla raste une e im ate do ti afroheshim e do ti tregonim ndonje histori gazmore nga koha kur te tre dilinim per gjah, por ai thjesht do te kthente koken nga dritarja, e me berrylat mbeshtetur mbi banak do te heshtete. As raki dellinje nuk pinte me si me pare.
Ligor berberi thoshte se Kipi nuk i kishte bere me vizite ne dyqanin e tij qe prej pervjetorit te 112 te vdekjes se Huan Karlos, mbretit te spanjes, pasi Ligorit i pelqente ti festonte keto "data  historike" sic i quante ai. Ne te tilla raste ai blinte pije alkolike,  zakonisht tekila me shumice, sajonte disa meze te thjeshta, ngrinte flamurin spanjoll, vendoste muzike tradicionale spanjolle, vishte nje sumbrero, dhe pershendeste te ftuarit me disa shprehje spanjolle qe kush dreqin e di ti kishte mesuar.

----------


## boys_ashes

nitroshiiiiiiiiiiii..

a te perputhen mendimet me ligorin? nese po me thuaj kur e ka shtatedhjetvjetorin kipi qe ta martoj me gruan time e ti marr pasurine se edhe per rru e qeth ja dilka vete ai nuk paguan ligorin... 

hajde na mallengje me ujra te zeza tani mjaft me depoziten e sharres. 


malli shuhet po ndizet me nje shikim..

albani.... sdi si dreqin me e hedh firmen se aty me njeh mua ti.
argjeron akoma kur nuk eshte ramazan?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## buna

sot po te pershendes vazhdimet. po shtohen. dua te besoj se eshte e qellimshme dhe krejt e vullnetshme.

buna...plot.

----------


## nitROSHI

Xhili ishte tregetar gjendjesh.
Gjithe jeten e tij kishte dashur te behej avokat, por nuk kishte mundur edhe pse ishte njeri mjaft inteligjent. Shume mendojne se i ati nuk kishte patur mundesine financiare ta conte te birin per studime, keshtu, qe pasi ai mbaroi shkollen e mesme ai e futi ne biznesin e familjes. Brez pas brezi Meleqet, keshtu quheshin paraardhesit e Xhilit kishin qene varremihesa, e keshtu edhe atij i takonte te vazhdonte ne gjurmet e te pareve. Ishte 19 vjec kur kishte organizuar varrimin e pare. Kishte qene varrimi i Soses, nje plake e vetmuar qe jetonte ne dalje te qytezes. I jati ia pati besuar atij ceremonine e Soses, per te cilen paguante xhamia. Ne u bejme njerzve sherbimin e fundit, i pati thene i ati Xhilit, prandaj duhet te jesh krenar per punen tende, dhe jo ta shikosh ate me neveri. Nuk ka azgje me serioze se nje grusht dhe hedhur mbi nje arkivol i kujdo qofte ai, e prandaj duhet ta besh bukur bir, duhet ta besh me klas. Ne jemi njerzit qe zbukurojme vdekjen, e bejme ate serioze, respektojme fundin e jetes, ne mbyllim siparin, ne shfaqemi gjithmone atehere kur show i dikujt ka mbaruar, e per kete duhet te ndiesh respekt. Keto i pati thene i ati Xhilit diten kur ai percolli per ne boten tjeter Sosen, e Xhlit do ti rendonin keto fjale njesoj si grushti i dheut hedhur mbi arkivolin e plakes. Ishte grushti i pare i dheut qe kishte hedhur mbi arkivolin e dikujt, dhe ajo qe i kishte bere me shume pershtypje ishte ajo zhurma e gervame qe kumbonte mbyturazi si te ishte nje ofshame qe vinte nga brenda varrit. Ishte njesoj sikur varri kishte pritur prej kohesh te vdekuren, e tani qe ajo kishte ardhur ne gjirin e tij, ai (varri) kishte marre jete. 
Kur mbushi 45 vjec, Xhili varrosi te atin, dhe bashke me te deshiren per tu marre me kete pune e cila i kishte falur vetem trishtim. Hapi nje grope bri varrit te te atit, mbi te cilin vuri nje gur ko shkroi "Ketu prehem une  Xhil Meleqi".
Xhili qe njihnin njerzit deri atehere kishte vdekur.
Kishte vendosur te behej tjeter njeri, kishte vendosur te behej Xhili tregtari i gjendjeve.

vazh

----------


## nitROSHI

Zanati i ri i Xhilit nuk i shpetoi komenteve qe beheshin ne qyteze. Ne berberanen e Ligorit nuk ishin te pakte ata qe mendonin se zanati i tij nuk ishte vec nje lajthitje e rradhes, nderkohe qe shume filluan te vrisnin mendjen se kush do te merrej me varrimin e te vdekurve tashme qe i fundmi i Meleqeve kishte dhene dorheqjen.
Kur Luiza e kish pyetur se cdreqin ishte ky zanat i ri ,Xhili ia kishte shpjeguar me ze te larte qe ta degjonin te gjithe ata qe ishin duke pire ne barin e Kipit, ndersa ky i fundit kishte pallmur qe nga mbrapa barit: "Ndalohet rreklamimi i c'fardo  aktiviteti apo biznesi ne ambjentet e pubit tim".
Xhili buzeqeshi, u kthye nga Luiza por foli per te gjithe. Qe sot une do tju ofroj emocione qe kurre nuk keni patur mundesi ti perjetoni ne jeten tuaj, kjo fale nje pagese te arsyeshme ne varesi te asaj qe kerkoni. Le te themi Ti Luiza nuk ke shkuar kurre ne Niagara, por ke qeshire te perjetosh kenaqesine qe te fal bukuria natyrore e Niagares. Une mund te ta afroj kete gjendje fale gjysmes se shumes qe do te kishe shpenzuar nese do te kishe shkuar ne Niagara. 
Dreqi ta haje, sa do ti kerkoje Kipit per ta bere te ndihej sikur ishte me te shoqen pyeti Mozi, dhe holli syte nga te pranishmit per te pare se cfare efekti kishin bere fjalet e tij. Te gjithe heshten, ndersa Kipi ia nguli syte Xhilit, pa u perpjekur te fshihte ne veshtrimin e tij interesin ndaj pyetjes se Mozit.
Per Kipin do ta beja falas, tha Xhili, dhe iu afrua barit.
"Ej barmen, nje raki dellinje per tregetarin e gjendjeve"- i ishte drejtuar ai Kipit, qe kesaj here e zhveshi pertesen me shpejt se zakonisht.
Une nuk besoj se ti mund ta besh Kipin te ndihet sikur te ishte prane se shoqes, sado i zoti qofsh ti ne zanatin tend, u degjua te vinte nje ze nga qoshja e pubit, ku deri atehere kishte qendruar i heshtur Fejzoja.

----------


## Cruel

nuk ju durua dot pa folur Fejzos.  Tani mu kujtua qe duhet ti bej nje cerre pas nje viti

----------

